

An utterly hopeless orgchart... now what should I do? - lisperforlife
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35336338@N06/3273551197/

======
coglethorpe
That chart reflects most places I've worked, especially the larger ones. It's
good in some ways, because those if there were no inefficiencies in
organizations, startups would have it that much harder.

------
hapless
50% "overhead" for management and direction sounds pretty low. The only
hopeless thing about that chart is the number of geographical sites.

